# Farewell Ranger



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a beautiful boy. It looks like he had a great life with you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

Your post made me year up as I'm losing one of my two Golden's to hemangiosarcoma. I can identify with your post because he's been the only constant in my life the last 12 years besides my other sweet Golden boy who is 13 yrs and 7 months. But Bailey has been my shadow, my co pilot, my protector, and the one who taught me about enjoying life....my boy. I hear you. And my heart hurts with you and for you. Your boy will never be forgotten and was lucky to have you in his life. I'm sure he cherished all the things you did together. And I choose to believe you'll be together again one day. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss and the grief it brings. He was beautiful outside, and clearly inside as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Ranger. 
My thoughts are with you as you go through this journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. 

Godspeed Ranger


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Our stories really do sound very familiar, as you said. Ranger is so beautiful. The neighbors told me the same thing about Luke. I felt like he was the neighborhood ambassador. They really are such a strong anchor in difficult times. I hope your heart heals well and you get to where you remember your joyous times with Ranger with a smile. He is still in your heart and you will see him again one day.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Ranger. May your wonderful memories of him bring you some solace. Rest In Peace sweet Ranger.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

What a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry for your loss of Ranger.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a beautiful beautiful boy. I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------

